# Benjamin Grosvenor



## Ukko

Benjamin Grosvenor was a 'young phenom' pianist among the Brits a few years ago. He is 19 or 20 now, and the uproar seems to have died down, but he is giving recitals and performing in concerts both West and East.

Unlike many recent virtuosi, he has been performing well-known works from the 19th C., including on several occasions Schumann's Piano Concerto, Op. 54. One of my piano-buff correspondents is very high on Grosvenor's playing. I am not a piano-buff per se, and Schumann's concerto doesn't move me like it did back in the dawn of time; the playing doesn't excite me, probably because the music doesn't.

I'm wondering how Mr. Grosvenor has been received within the Talk Classical community.


----------



## Ajayay

He's good. But not exactly an interesting personality. At least, not yet


----------

